# Blue dress in Maxine commercial



## texasnative3 (Jun 2, 2014)

There's a commercial for Nasonex  that features a woman wearing a gorgeous solid blue dress with an assumetrical, pleated neckline. My deepest gratitude if anyone can tell who makes it.


----------



## texasnative3 (Jun 2, 2014)

Pardon the auto correct. The header should say Nasonex, not Maxine.


----------



## texasnative3 (Aug 2, 2015)

I found out the dress is a Halton.


----------

